# gas syphoning



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know who does syphoning for internal tanks? Also i need another piece of advice, with having a full tank (75 gallons) would you let the water and gas seperate and pump it back into the tank or just suck it up and dump the $225 worth of fuel?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I would keep it and burn it in my lawn mower.

I used old gas in my garden tractor all summer, it wasmixed with 2-cycle outboard oil and the gaswas so old it had lost it's gasoline smell.

Had no problems whatsoever not even smoke.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If your tank doesn't have a leak and need to come out you should remove the sending unit plate and put a tube into the tank bottom and pump out the water from the tank. pumping the fuel won't get all the water anyway because the fuel pickup isn't on the bottom it's up a little from the bottom and most have a screen in them also. Also with the sending plate method you can move the pumping tube back and forth from side to side while pumping to get all the settled water out. Make sure your boat is setting at an angle so the water runs to the back or where the access plate is located. And some fuel might have to be removed before removing the plate to prevent the fuel from comming out the plate opening due the the angle of the boat being slightly tilted.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

What sealark said is good advice. However, I had one last week that the sender was in the front of the tank and the pick up in the rear. The old fule filter was full of water so I replaced, pumped out the fuel (15 gal) running it thru a racor seperating funnel. Then I added fuel treatment and poured the fuel back into the tank thru the funnel again. If the fuel isn't old I see no need to dispose of it.

It will be near impossible to siphon the fuel out thru the fuel line to the motor because of the anti siphon valve. I use a 12v pump.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

SOS, Just lower the tongue of the trailer so the tank is lower in the front and the water should run forward. Unless that is if the boat is in the water.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I did that,but wasn't sure if the sender was in the very front of the tank or the middle. It all worked out.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> running it thru a racor seperating funnel.


























How They Work:



The Racor RFF family comes with a stainless steel filter built right in. As you pour your fuel through the funnel observe the sump area of the funnel. If the fuel contains free water it will collect in the sump, since water is heavier than fuel. When you have a substantial amount of water (approximately 1 cup), dispose of it properly and resume fueling. If the RFF filter becomes clogged with solid contaminants, rinse it with clean fuel and then return to fueling.

When properly used, the filter will separate free water from hydrocarbon fuels. Free water is the collection of water molecules in the bottom of gas cans, tanks, or drums formed when fuel is stored for even short periods of time. The free water formation is due to condensation in the air and/or the separation of water molecules from fuel. Water may be present in hydrocarbon fuels as free water or as emulsion, small droplets of water suspended in the fuel. Water may be emulsified in fuel by vibration or by emulsifying additives such as alcohol, or detergents. The RFF filter will not remove emulsified water. Install Racor fuel filter/water separators to remove emulsified water from your engine?s fuel system.



West Marine has a model also. It's the one I have.



http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...RL=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=68&classNum=219



These filters were tested by Powerboat Reports (March 2003) and rated better than other more expensive funnels. Teflon-coated, stainless-steel filter separates water and dirt from gasoline, diesel and kerosene fuels. Made from industrial standard electroconductive polypropylene that can be grounded for extra safety. Fuel flows quickly through the filter into the tank and water stays in the funnel.



* Tested and rated by Powerboat Reports (March 2003) better than other more expensive funnels

* Separate water and dirt from gasoline, diesel and kerosene fuels

* Teflon-coated stainless steel filter and electroconductive polypropylene body

* Self-cleaning


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

where, other than west marine, can you pick one of these filters up? Do the auto parts stores carry them?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to lowes got a drill pump for 5 dollars took some hose and a 55 gallon drum and filled it through the sending unit hole. took 15 min for 55 gallons use it in my lawn mower. I looked up some one to siphon but the closest was alabama and it wasnt cheap.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

There are far cheaper funnels with the water screen in them. We used them 30 years ago when we had snowmobiles. Filling the sled while big fat snowflakes are coming down so much you can't see the end of the sled required that type funnel.

A good auto parts or farm supply store should have simular funnels.

Be carefull using a drill motor powered pump with gas, ever see the sparks of thedrill motor armeture thru the vent holes? I would want to be at least up wind of the gas fumes while running the drill.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful pumping gas. The vapors are heavier than air and very flammable.

I have two pumps for cleaning tanks. One is a 117volt AC current for diesel fuel only. For gas, I use a 12 volt DC Stewart Warner pump made for gas. I do not do this work anymore due to health problems, but will loan you my pump, barrels, hose and filters, if you promise to return them soon and replace them if you break them.

I recently helped a friend pump about 50 gallons out of his fixed tank using the 12 volt pump outside the boat with a long hose and pumping into a clean plastic barrel. We could not access the gauge sender or fill, so pumped from the regular connection to the motor. We removed the check valve, first. Pumped all of the gas we could get out, then added StarBrite's fuel tank cleaner and about a gallon of fuel, let it set overnight, then cycled it out of the motor pick up back into the fill for a half hour or so.

Then we pumped this into a container for proper disposal, hooked up the pump to suction through two heavy duty Fram water seperator/filters and back into the tank. At $3 a gallon, yes!

He carries spare filters, but has not had to use them yet, even after a fast trip down to Applachacola in the rotton WX last week.

Call me if you want to use my pumps, barrels, and filters.

Tom 572-1225


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I appreciate your offer. However, I've pretty much decided to just run some fuel dry thru the tanks until the tank is dry. Then I will put some fresh fuel in it.If it doesn't work out, i may take you up on that offer. Thanks again


----------

